# Improving indirect cooking on the 18.5 Weber Kettle



## tropics (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank You lamar for this idea, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/254719/improving-indirect-cooking-on-the-22-5-weber#post_1650276

I used it yesterday to cook a prime Rib.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257171/prime-rib-its-whats-for-dinner#post_1653872

Here are some pics this is easy to make

16" Pizza pan and a cheap tin dish from the dollar store.

The left top side needed a trim













100_5111.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 13, 2017






Trimmed and ready 













100_5181.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 13, 2017






I started this burn with 6 briqs 4 Cotton balls and a spray of oil













100_5163.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 13, 2017






Took 20 minutes to get these going good,added a double row of coals













100_5169.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 13, 2017






20 minutes late it was ready to cook held 250 degrees for most of the cook













100_5172.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 13, 2017






Closed all the vents to snuff it out,don't know how long it took













100_5173.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 13, 2017






Still had charcoal un burnt this morning I think I only used about 3 dozen briqs













100_5182.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 13, 2017






Thanks again Lamar

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2017)

I didn't realize that that was the setup you used for the PR.

I remember seeing the thread on this and I'm glad to hear it works so well.

Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I didn't realize that that was the setup you used for the PR.
> 
> I remember seeing the thread on this and I'm glad to hear it works so well.
> 
> Al


Al I am really excited about this,I may just load the thing with charcoal, and see how long it will burn.I used a BBQ stick as a gauge for the lower vent,next time will be a tooth pick.

Richie


----------



## lamar (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm glad you like it.  It sure works for me. I use it  with my rotisserie too.


----------



## wade (Jan 14, 2017)

That looks as if it worked very well. In a 22" Weber using just a snake arrangements of good quality briquettes I can get a 1.5 Kg (3.3 pound) load to give a stable cooking temperature of 225-230 F for over 8 hours. Using your arrangement in an 18" Weber this can probably be extended even further.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171812/coconut-briquettes


----------



## cmayna (Jan 14, 2017)

Isn't this similar to the Slow N Sear by  Adrenaline Barbecue?     I have one and used it yesterday on a batch of wings with my 22" weber.


----------



## tropics (Jan 14, 2017)

Lamar said:


> I'm glad you like it. It sure works for me. I use it with my rotisserie too.


I thought about doing it that way

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 14, 2017)

Wade said:


> That looks as if it worked very well. In a 22" Weber using just a snake arrangements of good quality briquettes I can get a 1.5 Kg (3.3 pound) load to give a stable cooking temperature of 225-230 F for over 8 hours. Using your arrangement in an 18" Weber this can probably be extended even further.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171812/coconut-briquettes


Wade I like it and I believe it will cook all day with one load

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 14, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Isn't this similar to the Slow N Sear by  Adrenaline Barbecue?     I have one and used it yesterday on a batch of wings with my 22" weber.


Craig it works the same less the water tray

Richie


----------



## lamar (Jan 14, 2017)

Richie,  when I use the rotisserie,  I replace the Weber dome thermometer with the meat probe on my 732,   After everything settles down,  I see the cooking grate within 3 degrees of the dome temp.   Pretty even temps I say.


----------



## tropics (Jan 14, 2017)

Lamar said:


> Richie, when I use the rotisserie, I replace the Weber dome thermometer with the meat probe on my 732, After everything settles down, I see the cooking grate within 3 degrees of the dome temp. Pretty even temps I say.


I replaced the dome thermometer with one I can check and it is right on

Thanks again going to warm up and melt this snow,I am going to do a burn without food LOL

Richie


----------

